# SIPS V205 in Kontakt 4 Help Big Bob



## EarlRShay (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi! I'm not having a bit of luck installing all of the members of the Solo Instrument Performance Suite, getting errors. E.g. 

1. SIPS Starter Script: 

on init
declare const StartSIPS := 122 { CC used to startup SIPS 2, formerly KSP+ Timer } 
set_controller(StartSIPS,0) { When instrument is loaded, send startup event }
message('')
end on { init }

2. ISCS
function on_init-ISCS etc.

3. Articulation

import "Support Modules\ISCS-V215_KSM.txt"


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Earl,

Before I can help you, you'll have to tell me what procedure you are using. Are you trying to install the pre-compiled scripts (ie the .nkp files) or the source code files? 

You cannot directly load the source code into Kontakt's editor, they must first be compiled with Nils' Editor. What version of Kontakt are you running?

Have you thoroughly read Section 7.0 of the User's Guide (pages 72 and 73)? If not please read it. If you are still having a problem, please post more details about what you are doing.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## GsPop (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Big Bob,
I was wondering if the sips 2.5 multis work in Kontakt 4? and if they do how do I do it.
I am having luck with loading the scripts into individual patches starting with the sips starter script and then you need to bypass the insrument and dynamic scrpts in ( vsl strings).
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
I'm using Xp pro 32 bit
Sonar 7
Kontakt 4

Thanks,
GsPop


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 25, 2010)

> I was wondering if the sips 2.5 multis work in Kontakt 4? and if they do how do I do it.



Hi GsPop,

I'm not sure what you mean by sips 2.5 multis? Are these multis that you created or are you talking about something that is included in the SIPS download package? Or, could you be refering to the Multiscript files for KSP+. As far as I know any multi that loads under K2.5 should also load under K4 (but not the other way around). As far as multiscripts are concerned, prior to K4, source code could only be loaded into the editor by toggling a registry bit whereas K4 now makes this process easier.

Please read my response to Earl. Like Sherlock Holmes, I cannot deduce without sufficient input data :lol: 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## GsPop (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Big Bob,
Sorry about that Big Bob I am asking about the precompiled SIPS_KSP+.nkm.
I have read the manual and just reread Sect. 7. What does this .nkm do? 
Here is my process.
1- load SIPS_KSP+.nkm into K4
2- answer yes to K4
3- Load instruments to create a new multi.( do they have to be ksp Instruments?)
4- Then name and save new multi.
5- begin to play
6-so how do I get to the individual scripts to manipulate, or am I just totally misunderstanding what this script does?
Big Bob Thanks for your time

Thanks,
GsPop


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 25, 2010)

re: (3) no, it doesn't matter whether or not the instruments you load contain any scripts, at least insofar as whether the KSP+ multiscript will do its thing is concerned. However, if your instruments contain no scripts, why do you want KSP+ installed?

re:


> 6-so how do I get to the individual scripts to manipulate, or am I just totally misunderstanding what this script does?



Quite possibly you may have a misunderstanding. The reason for loading SIPS_KSP+.nkm is simply to provide an easy way to load the KSP+ *multiscript *without having to diddle with the registry bit in earlier versions of Kontakt. Note, there is a difference between a Multi and a *multiscript*.

Once the KSP+ multiscript is loaded, all it does is to map the MIDI messages for Aftertouch and Program Change to CC124 and CC125 respectively. The SIPS scripts (SAS, SLS, and SVS) use these proxies. Prior to K4, there was no way for a script to detect an Aftertouch message directly (and I don't think even K4 provides a CC code for Program Change), thus the reason for KSP+ *multiscript*.

Read the second paragraph (and its footnote) on page 4 of the SIPS 2 User's Guide. You may also want to download the KSP+ V110 User's Guide.

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... 000ea5a8c9

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## GsPop (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for your time Big Bob!
GsPop


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2010)

Big Bob, I have noticed this in K4:

Even if I put the Starter script in slot 1, any SIPS script in slot 2 or others STILL waits for any CC input to show the controls. Isn't Starter script supposed to make this CC moving to show controls not needed anymore?


----------



## Big Bob (May 26, 2010)

Hi ED

If I remember correctly (which I may not :oops: ), the starter script does its job by virtue of a set_controller command in the ICB. Thus when the ICB runs it should generate a CC change which the following scripts will respond to. The other situation is when a script is recompiled, for that, the starter script generates a CC event when an *on ui_update *callback is triggered.

Perhaps, NI changed something in the current version of K4 ? Maybe something like not generating a CC event when the set_controller function is executed in the ICB (on init callback)?

When I get some time, I'll try to look into this but please don't hold your breath because right now I'm busier than the proverbial 'one-armed paper hanger during fly season' :lol: .

God Bless,

Bob


----------

